# Beach Boogie and Barbecue contest (new) September 2006



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2006)

September 1 and 2, 2006

The fall version of the Smoke on the Beach version in Myrtle Beach is now a much bigger event.  It is still run by the Shriners, but now also the
Myrtle Beach Area Chamber of Commerce.  The site is being moved to the old Myrtle Beach Air Force Base so teams can keep their vehicles with their cookers.

 Prize money has grown thanks to sponsors like Piggly Wiggly.  Grand prize is 5000.  There will be multiple categories apparently, but no word yet on what.  This will more of a festival event with live music including blues and beach music.  Details will be reported here as more of them become available. 

  The goal is to get more teams from surrounding states to come on down....why don't you join us?


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> September 1 and 2, 2006
> 
> The fall version of the Smoke on the Beach version in Myrtle Beach is now a much bigger event.  It is still run by the Shriners, but now also the
> Myrtle Beach Area Chamber of Commerce.  The site is being moved to the old Myrtle Beach Air Force Base so teams can keep their vehicles with their cookers.
> ...


Talking with the Comp rep for the Shiners last week, he said that they are hoping to have chicken, ribs, and sauce comps in addition to the pork categories.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> September 1 and 2, 2006
> 
> The fall version of the Smoke on the Beach version in Myrtle Beach is now a much bigger event.  It is still run by the Shriners, but now also the
> Myrtle Beach Area Chamber of Commerce.  The site is being moved to the old Myrtle Beach Air Force Base so teams can keep their vehicles with their cookers.
> ...



Captain I already got that date secured to be there from start to finish!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 =D>  =D>  =D> We'll see you there Walter.  Of course we'll be waving to you as we go get all our trophies. :!:


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 27, 2006)

quote]
 =D>  =D>  =D> We'll see you there Walter.  Of course we'll be waving to you as we go get all our trophies. :!:[/quote]


Yea well in a few weeks yall will be waving at us going to get the trophies , and then we is gonna repeat it at Beach Boogie and BBQ.  Captain and his Misfits RULE!!!!!  [-X


----------

